Ask HN: Has Google.com ever been down? - quietthrow
======
tastroder
Sure, first hit on Google, certain you can find more yourself if you like:
[https://www.cnet.com/news/google-goes-down-for-5-minutes-
int...](https://www.cnet.com/news/google-goes-down-for-5-minutes-internet-
traffic-drops-40/)

